# سؤال عن الأرزاق



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد معكم جميعا

السؤال:

هل يتدخل الرب القدير بكل أنواع الارزاق لدى الناس ؟
أم يتدخل في بعض الرزق والاخر لا ؟ وكيف ؟

يا ريت ان تكون الاجابة معززة بايات من الانجيل المقدس


مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما

دمتم في محبة فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول

*


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2016)

لو قلنا أن الرب يتدخل في الأرزاق لجعلناه ظالما.

هذا رد مختصر سريع، و لكن سيكون لي عودة للاستفاضة - لا أدري متى.


----------



## peace_86 (26 مايو 2016)

*أنا برأيي المتواضع جداً...

إن الواحد يشتغل على نفسه ويركز في شغله ويدرس دراسة السوق ويبطل سالفة: ربنا وفقني..

ونخلي علاقتنا بالرب هي علاقة روحية من أعماق قلوبنا.

بالعكس، سيدنا المسيح في إحدى المرات حذر الجموع حين قال لهم بأن من ماتوا في سدوم وعمورة ليسوا أسوأ من الذين لم يموتوا.. 
أي أن الأحداث التي تحصل في دنيانا لا علاقة لها بقوة إيماننا.

علاقتنا بالرب يسوع المسيح هي شخصية، ومايحصل في بعض الأحيان هي معجزات وتدخلات إلهية لن يفهمها إلا المجرب نفسه. لذلك أنا أفضل دائماً بألا يقول أحد معجزاته لغيره، لأن الآخر لن يستوعب ولن يشعر بقيمة المعجزة..

فالمعجزة أحياناً تكون بنظر الغير سخيفة، أما بالنسبة للذي تعامل معه الرب تكون مسألة حياة وموت، أو مهمة جداً..

لذلك برأيي أن الواحد يركز في شغله ويطلع افضل ماعنده وبس*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 مايو 2016)

سؤال مهم بول فى ناس كتير بتقول كده
 ان الارزاق دى من عند ربنا 
لكن معتقدتش لأن فى ناس كتير اشرار
 وناجحين جدا فى عملهم وعندهم فلوس كتير 
هل ده من عند ربنا مش ممكن طبعا 
لكن لو انا مثلا داخله مشروع وطلبت مباركة ربنا
 لمشروعى اكيد هيكون معايا بأجتهادى وتعبى هيساعدنى 
مش انام فى البيت او اهمل عملى واقول ربنا هيساعدنى

متابعه معاك طبعا الاجابات


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2016)

إنما صالح الله لإسرائيل، لأنقياء القلب.​أما أنا فكادت تزل قدماي، لولا قليل لزلقت خطواتي.
  لأني غرت من المتكبرين، إذ رأيت سلامة الاشرار.​لأنه ليست في موتهم شدائد وجسمهم سمين.
  ليسوا في تعب الناس، ومع البشر لا يُصابون.​لذلك تقلدوا الكبرياء، لبسوا كثوب ظلمهم.
  جحظت عيونهم من الشحم، جاوزوا تصورات القلب.​يستهزئون ويتكلمون بالشرّ ظلماً، من العلاء يتكلمون.
  جعلوا أفواههم في السماء، وألسنتهم تتمشى في الأرض.​لذلك يرجع شعبه إلى هُنا، وكمياه مروية يمتصون منهم.
وقالوا كيف يعلم الله، وهل عند العلي معرفة.​هوذا هؤلاء هم الأشرار، ومستريحين إلى الدهر يكثرون ثروة.
  حقاً قد زكيت قلبي باطلاً وغسلت بالنقاوة يدي.​وكنت مصاباً اليوم كله وتأدبت كل صباح.
  لو قلت أُحدِّث هكذا لغدرت بجيل بنيك.​فلما قصدت معرفة هذا إذا هو تعب في عيني.
  حتى دخلت مقادس الله وانتبهت إلى آخرتهم.
  حقاً في مزالق جعلتهم، أسقطتهم إلى البوار.
  كيف صاروا للخراب بغتةً، اضمحلوا، فنوا من الدواهي.
  كحلم عند التيقظ يا رب عند التيقظ تحتقر خيالهم.
لأنه تمرمر قلبي وانتخست في كليتي.​وأنا بليدٌ ولا أعرف، صرت كبهيم عندك.
  ولكني دائماً معك، أمسكت بيدي اليُمنى.
برأيك تهديني، وبعد إلى مجدٍ تأخذني.​من لي في السماء، ومعك لا أُريد شيئاًَ في الأرض.
  قد فني لحمي وقلبي، صخرة قلبي ونصيبي الله إلى الدهر.
  لأنه هوذا البعداء عنك يبيدون، تهلك كل من يزني عنك.​أما أنا فالأقتراب إلى الله حسنٌ لي، جعلت بالسيد الرب ملجأي لأُخبِّر بكل صنائعك - مزمور 73​
*عموماً يا غالي دعني اتسائل، هل الحرامي والنصاب والقاتل.. الخ، ان اغتنى وصار ذات قوة ونفوذ وتملَّك في الأرض، بل وصار حتى له شكل التقوى ولم يُفضح ولم يُعرى، هل كنزه أو زرقه هذا وهبه لهُ الله، أم أنه تبع الشرير رئيس هذا العالم واغتنى وصار له كل كنوز العالم ومٌلكه، ولا تنسى التجربة الذي قال الشيطان للرب أعطيك كل ممالك العالم، فالشبطان ليس له إلا ان يُعطي ممالك العالم للأشرار، حتى تزدهر حياتهم ويصيروا ذو مكانه مرموقة وربما في الأصل كانوا فقراء معتازين بشدة، وكما هو مكتوب: [ إذا زها الأشرار كالعشب، وأزهر كل فاعلي الإثم فلكي (أو ذلك لكي) يُبادوا إلى الدهر ] (مزمور  92: 7)، ومن المعروف أن الله يحجب وجهه عن الشرير الذي لا يُريد ان يتوب متكلاً على غناه وحكمته.. حتى لو الشرير تبرع للفقراء وعمل كل أعمال التقوى، فأن لم يصير قلبه مستقيم فأنه لن ينال رحمة.*​​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> لو قلنا أن الرب يتدخل في الأرزاق لجعلناه ظالما.
> 
> هذا رد مختصر سريع، و لكن سيكون لي عودة للاستفاضة - لا أدري متى.





*ممنون منك جدا امي الفاضلة لمروركم الكريم

وفي اتظاركم في اي وقت تشاؤون
*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا برأيي المتواضع جداً...
> 
> إن الواحد يشتغل على نفسه ويركز في شغله ويدرس دراسة السوق ويبطل سالفة: ربنا وفقني..
> 
> ...




*اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب على ردك الكريم

لكن المسألة هي ليست اتكالية مطلقة من قبل الانسان على ربه

لكن - اذا لم اطلب في صلاتي مثلا التوفيق من الرب - اذن اطلبه من من ؟!


ربي يحفظك ويخليك
تحياتي ومحبتي
*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> سؤال مهم بول فى ناس كتير بتقول كده
> ان الارزاق دى من عند ربنا
> لكن معتقدتش لأن فى ناس كتير اشرار
> وناجحين جدا فى عملهم وعندهم فلوس كتير
> ...




*شكرا جزيلا اختي الفاضلة لمروركم وردكم الكريم

كما قلت للاخ بيس

لا اقصد هنا الاتكالية المطلقة او التأكيد فقط على ذاتية الانسان من دون ربه


طيب - وانا معاكي في انتظار وقراءة بقية الاجوبة


دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة
ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم
*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> إنما صالح الله لإسرائيل، لأنقياء القلب.​أما أنا فكادت تزل قدماي، لولا قليل لزلقت خطواتي.
> لأني غرت من المتكبرين، إذ رأيت سلامة الاشرار.​لأنه ليست في موتهم شدائد وجسمهم سمين.
> ليسوا في تعب الناس، ومع البشر لا يُصابون.​لذلك تقلدوا الكبرياء، لبسوا كثوب ظلمهم.
> جحظت عيونهم من الشحم، جاوزوا تصورات القلب.​يستهزئون ويتكلمون بالشرّ ظلماً، من العلاء يتكلمون.
> ...





*استاذي الغالي

الرزق كمفهوم - ياتي من ثمرة عمل صالح وشريف

اما السرقة والنصب والاحتيال وغيرها - هذه ليست رزق

انما هي اعمال جرمية محرمة دينيا - ومجرمة قانونيا - ومرفوضة اخلاقيا

لا يمكن لنا ان نقيس هذه بتلك وشتان بين الاثنين

انا سؤالي بالتحديد كان عن العمل الصالح الشريف الحر - بمعنى تاجر مثلا يمارس التجارة او صاحب محل - والمادة ( الفلوس ) على سبيل المثال كرزق يأتي من هذا العمل

فهل الرب ( له المجد ) يتدخل في هذا النوع من الاعمال ام كلا ؟

وكيف ؟


مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير
دمت بكل خير وود
*


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2016)

*أنا كنت باتكلم عن المعنى العام، أن مش كل حاجة الله بيتدخل فيها بمعنى الرزق، الله بيشرق شمسه على الجميع بالطبع، وهناك ناس كتير طييبن جداً ومع ذلك ممكن مش يكون لهم دخل أو مش قادرين يتوفقوا في الحياة، فمش شرط أو لازم كل رزق الله بيعطه أو يتدخل فيه بالمعنى ده، لكن المتكل عليه لا يخزى، بل يكون معه ويقويه لأنه في تلك الحالة سيكون مكتفياً بما عنده، فمش لازم الله يتدخل في حياة الناس حتى لو كنوا طيبين.

وأنا قصدي اوضح ان نظرة الناس بتبقى مشوهه، علشان كده جبت موضوع الأشرار، لأن مش شرط اننا نشوف إنسان طيب جداً وصالح، ونقول انه راجل تمام والله بيعطيه الرزق، لأن الرزق ده اللي بتتكلم عنه الناس مش هو العلامة الأكيدة لتدخل الله في حياة الناس، وممكن يكون قلب الإنسان الطيب مملوء من كل خبث وإثم، لأن الظاهر لا يُظهر الباطن، وفيه ناس كتير طيبين وأخلاقهم حسنة جداً ورزقهم واسع زي ما الناس بتقول، ومع ذلك الله مش معاهم خالص ولا هما اصلاً بيدوروا عليه من جهة حياة الشركة، فمش لازم الشرير هو القاتل والسارق.. الخ، لكن المهم القلب فين ومع مين، ولو القلب مع الله فعلاً هايكتفي بما عنده شاكراً الله في كل الأحوال، بل وربما اللي بيعيش مع الله بيبقى رزقة ضيق وحياته صعبة جداً.
** + لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال، كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك (عبرانيين 13: 5)*
* + وقبلتم سلب أموالكم بفرح، عالمين في أنفسكم أن لكم مالاً أفضل في السماوات وباقياً (عبرانيين 10: 34)*​


----------



## peace_86 (26 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب على ردك الكريم
> 
> لكن المسألة هي ليست اتكالية مطلقة من قبل الانسان على ربه
> 
> ...



*في إحدى المقولات للقديسة المطوبة: الأم تريزا.. قالت عبارة جميلة ولا زالت أطبقها في كل أمور الحياة:
"كنت بالسابق أعتقد بأن الصلاة تغير العالم، لكن بعد ذلك عرفت أن الصلاة تغيرنا نحن، ونحن الذي نغير العالم"
العبارة واضحة جداً واعتقد بأنها ترد على سؤال حضرتك أخي الفاضل*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *أنا كنت باتكلم عن المعنى العام، أن مش كل حاجة الله بيتدخل فيها بمعنى الرزق، الله بيشرق شمسه على الجميع بالطبع، وهناك ناس كتير طييبن جداً ومع ذلك ممكن مش يكون لهم دخل أو مش قادرين يتوفقوا في الحياة، فمش شرط أو لازم كل رزق الله بيعطه أو يتدخل فيه بالمعنى ده، لكن المتكل عليه لا يخزى، بل يكون معه ويقويه لأنه في تلك الحالة سيكون مكتفياً بما عنده، فمش لازم الله يتدخل في حياة الناس حتى لو كنوا طيبين.
> 
> وأنا قصدي اوضح ان نظرة الناس بتبقى مشوهه، علشان كده جبت موضوع الأشرار، لأن مش شرط اننا نشوف إنسان طيب جداً وصالح، ونقول انه راجل تمام والله بيعطيه الرزق، لأن الرزق ده اللي بتتكلم عنه الناس مش هو العلامة الأكيدة لتدخل الله في حياة الناس، وممكن يكون قلب الإنسان الطيب مملوء من كل خبث وإثم، لأن الظاهر لا يُظهر الباطن، وفيه ناس كتير طيبين وأخلاقهم حسنة جداً ورزقهم واسع زي ما الناس بتقول، ومع ذلك الله مش معاهم خالص ولا هما اصلاً بيدوروا عليه من جهة حياة الشركة، فمش لازم الشرير هو القاتل والسارق.. الخ، لكن المهم القلب فين ومع مين، ولو القلب مع الله فعلاً هايكتفي بما عنده شاكراً الله في كل الأحوال، بل وربما اللي بيعيش مع الله بيبقى رزقة ضيق وحياته صعبة جداً.
> ** + لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال، كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك (عبرانيين 13: 5)*
> * + وقبلتم سلب أموالكم بفرح، عالمين في أنفسكم أن لكم مالاً أفضل في السماوات وباقياً (عبرانيين 10: 34)*​




*نعم استاذي الفاضل

أستنتج من ردك ما يلي

1- ليس شرط ان يتدخل الرب في كل رزق
2- القلب فين ومع مين


اشكرك جدا يا غالي لردك وتواصلك الطيب معي ومعنا جميعا

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك

مع جزيل شكري وخالص مودتي

تحياتي واحترامي
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]من الخطأ الشائع لدى الناس هو حصر " الرزق " فى المال فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بل يمتد ليشمل الأولاد – الصحة – العمل ...ألخ ألخ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]" الرزق " هو : عطايا ألهية بتدبير رَّبانى لايملك معه الأنسان ثلاثة أشياء :

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( الجلب ) – ( المنع ) – ( التعجيل )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساراي كانت عاقراً عشر سنوات ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لابْرَامَ: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]«هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ امْسَكَنِي عَنِ الْوِلادَةِ. ادْخُلْ عَلَى جَارِيَتِي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لَعَلِّي ارْزَقُ مِنْهَا بَنِينَ». فَسَمِعَ ابْرَامُ لِقَوْلِ سَارَايَ.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( تك : 16 : 2 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لعلك ماذا يا " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سَارَايُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ؟! ....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لَعَلِّي ارْزَقُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستخدمت ساراي ( أو لعلها التراجم ) لفظة الرزق مقابل البنين وليس مقابل المال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ساراي لا تستطيع ( جلب ) بنين لها ( الرزق )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساراي لا تستطيع ( منع ) جاربتها من أن تُرّزَق بالبنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول التفسير المسيحي أن ساراي ( تعجلت ) و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] سلكت بتفكير بشري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتيجة للقلق وعدم الإيمان

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى ربنا بيرزق الجميع ( وإلا ما وجدنا الكافر يولد له ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ... 
المفترض أن يكون  مفهوم  الرزق عند المؤمن أن يعكس فى المقابل ما قلته أعلاه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الجلب ) يقابله ( القناعة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( المنع ) يقابله ( الرضا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( التعجيل ) يقابله ( الأطمئنان ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
سأضرب لك مثلاُ فى المشاركة القادمة لتوضيح أكثر ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *في إحدى المقولات للقديسة المطوبة: الأم تريزا.. قالت عبارة جميلة ولا زالت أطبقها في كل أمور الحياة:
> "كنت بالسابق أعتقد بأن الصلاة تغير العالم، لكن بعد ذلك عرفت أن الصلاة تغيرنا نحن، ونحن الذي نغير العالم"
> العبارة واضحة جداً واعتقد بأنها ترد على سؤال حضرتك أخي الفاضل*



*رأي صائب جدا وسديد ولا غبار عليه

واشكرك مرة ثانية على ردك الايماني وتفاعلك الاخوي معي

ربي يحفظك ويخليك

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة
*


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من الخطأ الشائع لدى الناس هو حصر " الرزق " فى المال فقط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بل يمتد ليشمل الأولاد – الصحة – العمل ...ألخ ألخ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]" الرزق " هو : عطايا ألهية بتدبير رَّبانى لايملك معه الأنسان ثلاثة أشياء :
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( الجلب ) – ( المنع ) – ( التعجيل )
> 
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساراي كانت عاقراً عشر سنوات ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لابْرَامَ: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]«هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ امْسَكَنِي عَنِ الْوِلادَةِ. ادْخُلْ عَلَى جَارِيَتِي [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]لَعَلِّي ارْزَقُ مِنْهَا بَنِينَ». فَسَمِعَ ابْرَامُ لِقَوْلِ سَارَايَ.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( تك : 16 : 2 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لعلك ماذا يا " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سَارَايُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ؟! ....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لَعَلِّي ارْزَقُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستخدمت ساراي ( أو لعلها التراجم ) لفظة الرزق مقابل البنين وليس مقابل المال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





*استاذ عبود

حتى في العراق وبين جميع الناس - نستخدم كلمة  (الرزق ) لولادة الاطفال بعد الزواج - مثلا فلان يقول الرب ارزقني بمواود جديد او بنت حلوة .... الخ

مفهوم الرزق هو متعدد وليس فقط المال - كما قلت حضرتك في الرد وهو معمول به حتى هنا في العراق

لكن -

انا اردت ان اسال فقط على جزئية معينة ( الرزق او المال ) الذي قد يحصله الانسان او لا يحصله من عمل حر وشريف وحلال
وهل ان الرب يتدخل ام لا وكيف ؟ فقط هذه الجزئية


مع الشكر والتقدير لردك الكريم

دمت بكل خير وود
*[/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2016)

[Q-BIBLE]تثنية 28 1 وان سمعت سمعا لصوت الرب الهك لتحرص ان تعمل بجميع وصاياه التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم يجعلك الرب الهك مستعليا على جميع قبائل الارض 2 وتاتي عليك جميع هذه البركات وتدركك اذا سمعت لصوت الرب الهك. 3 مباركا تكون في المدينة ومباركا تكون في الحقل. 4 ومباركة تكون ثمرة بطنك وثمرة ارضك وثمرة بهائمك نتاج بقرك واناث غنمك. 5 مباركة تكون سلتك ومعجنك. 6 مباركا تكون في دخولك ومباركا تكون في خروجك. 7 يجعل الرب اعداءك القائمين عليك منهزمين امامك.في طريق واحد يخرجون عليك وفي سبع طرق يهربون امامك. 8 يامر لك الرب بالبركة في خزائنك وفي كل ما تمتد اليه يدك ويباركك في الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك. 9 يقيمك الرب لنفسه شعبا مقدسا كما حلف لك اذا حفظت وصايا الرب الهك وسلكت في طرقه. 10 فيرى جميع شعوب الارض ان اسم الرب قد سمي عليك ويخافون منك. 11 ويزيدك الرب خيرا في ثمرة بطنك وثمرة بهائمك وثمرة ارضك على الارض التي حلف الرب لابائك ان يعطيك. 12 يفتح لك الرب كنزه الصالح السماء ليعطي مطر ارضك في حينه وليبارك كل عمل يدك فتقرض امما كثيرة وانت لا تقترض. 13  ويجعلك الرب راسا لا ذنبا وتكون في الارتفاع فقط ولا تكون في الانحطاط اذا  سمعت لوصايا الرب الهك التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم لتحفظ وتعمل 14 ولا تزيغ عن جميع الكلمات التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم يمينا او شمالا لكي تذهب وراء الهة اخرى لتعبدها[/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2016)

pastor-mohammed قال:


> [Q-BIBLE]تثنية 28 1 وان سمعت سمعا لصوت الرب الهك لتحرص ان تعمل بجميع وصاياه التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم يجعلك الرب الهك مستعليا على جميع قبائل الارض 2 وتاتي عليك جميع هذه البركات وتدركك اذا سمعت لصوت الرب الهك. 3 مباركا تكون في المدينة ومباركا تكون في الحقل. 4 ومباركة تكون ثمرة بطنك وثمرة ارضك وثمرة بهائمك نتاج بقرك واناث غنمك. 5 مباركة تكون سلتك ومعجنك. 6 مباركا تكون في دخولك ومباركا تكون في خروجك. 7 يجعل الرب اعداءك القائمين عليك منهزمين امامك.في طريق واحد يخرجون عليك وفي سبع طرق يهربون امامك. 8 يامر لك الرب بالبركة في خزائنك وفي كل ما تمتد اليه يدك ويباركك في الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك. 9 يقيمك الرب لنفسه شعبا مقدسا كما حلف لك اذا حفظت وصايا الرب الهك وسلكت في طرقه. 10 فيرى جميع شعوب الارض ان اسم الرب قد سمي عليك ويخافون منك. 11 ويزيدك الرب خيرا في ثمرة بطنك وثمرة بهائمك وثمرة ارضك على الارض التي حلف الرب لابائك ان يعطيك. 12 يفتح لك الرب كنزه الصالح السماء ليعطي مطر ارضك في حينه وليبارك كل عمل يدك فتقرض امما كثيرة وانت لا تقترض. 13  ويجعلك الرب راسا لا ذنبا وتكون في الارتفاع فقط ولا تكون في الانحطاط اذا  سمعت لوصايا الرب الهك التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم لتحفظ وتعمل 14 ولا تزيغ عن جميع الكلمات التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم يمينا او شمالا لكي تذهب وراء الهة اخرى لتعبدها[/Q-BIBLE]​




*ممنون من حضرتك جدا اخي الكريم

تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أغسطس 2016)

النبي أيوب كان غنيا و بصحة جيدة
و عندما خسر كلا المال و الصحة
لم ينسب هذا الى من سرقوه او للعاصفة 
بل نسبه كله لله حيث قال
الرب أعطى و الرب أخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركا

و هذا مستوى عالي من الايمان لان كل شيء بسماح من الله


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أغسطس 2016)

صوت الرب قال:


> النبي أيوب كان غنيا و بصحة جيدة
> و عندما خسر كلا المال و الصحة
> لم ينسب هذا الى من سرقوه او للعاصفة
> بل نسبه كله لله حيث قال
> ...




*امين يا رب

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على ردك الايماني

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك

تحياتي وتقديري
*


----------

